# Muscheln und Algen



## Kimba95 (27. März 2008)

Hallo,
wir haben im letzten Herbst 4 __ Muscheln in unseren Teich gesetzt. Gestern haben wir eine ganz aufgeklappt gefunden, ohne Inhalt. Eine ist einen spaltbreit offen. Die dritte fanden wir in Fadenalgen eingewickelt, als wir den entfernen wollten, die war aber noch geschlossen. War das ein Fehler, die Fadenalgen zu entfernen? Die vierte haben wir noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Annett (27. März 2008)

*AW:  Muscheln und Algen*

Hallo Anja,

ich habe schon von "Feinschmecker-Koi" gehört, die mit Vorliebe Muscheln aussaugen....
Wenn die Muscheln offen sind, dann sind sie tot. Zu klares Wasser (UVC) vertragen sie nicht, denn dann verhungern sie.

Ich denke nicht, dass es was mit den Fadenalgen zu tun hatte...
Haben die Muscheln etwas Bodengrund, um sich einzugraben?


----------



## Kimba95 (29. März 2008)

*AW:  Muscheln und Algen*

Hallo Annett,
unser Bodengrund besteht aus etwas groberem Kies. Die spaltbreitoffene Muschel ist auch leer (also tot). Die dritte ist noch zu, hat sich aber nach dem Herausholen nicht mehr eingegraben. Ich hoffe, daß sie überleben wird.


----------



## kantholz2 (31. März 2008)

*AW:  Muscheln und Algen*

hallo anja
habe genau das gleiche problem bei mir im teich. Habe auch letztes jahr 3 muscheln eingesetzt und wenige wochen später die offenen, leeren schalen gefunden. 
Will es dieses jahr noch einmal probieren, da ich auch bitterlinge in meinem teich habe und diese sich ohne gesunde muscheln ja nicht fortpflanzen können. 
wäre auch an einem rat interessiert.
grüße daniel


----------



## Eurolove (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Muscheln und Algen*

Hallo Anja,

ich habe einen Teich mit ca. 13.000 lit Wasserinhalt, darin seit gut 3 Jahren Teichmuscheln mit größen von bis zu 15cm Durchmesser, auch der Nachwuchs entwickelt sich prächtig, hab sie über Winter im tiefsten Bereich des Teiches auf ca. 1,10m Wassertiefe, dort gefällt es ihnen am Besten, ich denke das Annett recht hat, es wird das "zu saubere Wasser" sein, was deinen muscheln zusetzt, habe zwar galsklares Wasser im teich aber alles auf naturelle Weise geregelt, dazu zählen eben auch schon mal die Teichmuscheln, die filtern ja am Tag um die 150-200 lit Wasser, wenn die Literatur über die __ Teichmuschel stimmt. Und das wird sie, denn ich habe im Zusamenspiel mit den Pflanzen eine 1a Wasserqualität, ohne UV oder sonstige chem. beeinflussungen. Also Wasserzu rein oder Muscheln im Winter zuw enig tief!! Liebe Grüße Harald




			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Anja,
> 
> ich habe schon von "Feinschmecker-Koi" gehört, die mit Vorliebe Muscheln aussaugen....
> Wenn die Muscheln offen sind, dann sind sie tot. Zu klares Wasser (UVC) vertragen sie nicht, denn dann verhungern sie.
> ...


----------

